# Ian Kirby's "The Way to Woodwork" 3 DVD set is a big disappointment



## interpim

I'm pretty sure Rockler screens their feedback regardless if it's good or bad, considering I have read both types on their site. It took a few days before the review I posted on Rockler's site to show up.


----------



## Dusty56

No chance of a refund , ay ?


----------



## grumpy749

I have the same thoughts on Ian Kurby's instructions I feel he comes across as more of an intelect than a woodworker. No disputing his knowledge but hard to follow. He seems to make instructions more complicated than they need to be. Just my opinion


----------



## meikou

I think you'd be better off with the Paul Sellers book and dvd's. Even though I'm a brit, Kirby seems a bit poncy.


----------



## stefang

Disappointing. I have learned a few valuable things from Kirby's various articles in WWJ some years ago. The main one being how to properly chop mortises. Kirby knows his stuff and though he surely isn't blameless for the videos quality, it could be that the video producer wasn't up to snuff either.


----------

